# Coal truck dump photos needed- help!



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am modeling an Appalachian coal layout. I am installing the truck dumps in my layout

http://www.blairline.com/truckdump/

Anyone has colored photo of protype truck dumps used in Appalachians? I am struggling with the coloring the kit. I have given it a dark brown stain but it still doesn't look right 

The kit photo seems to show light grey

Thanks
Kiong


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I lived in coal producing areas for some time and remember almost anything,especially wooden structures,to look a rather dark gray no matter what it was originally.Many things of that type were probably never painted.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with rogruth mostly weathered gray. I painted this log dump platform with Folk Art 936 Barnwood then I gave it a Alcohol & Indian Ink wash.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Sawdust,

The gray parts in your photo look very close to what I remember.But I could be wrong.I left Ohio in 1970.

My hometown was Bellaire,Ohio.Where are you in Ohio?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Cincinnati. I model mostly the Appalachian areas so weathered wood is etched in my brain. A lot of these structures were built with rough sawn oak. It was readily available & would last a long time because of it's hardness.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

You need to hunt for it now Much is gone.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Take a look at the Virginian layout on the MRR website. They used those exact truck dumps on that layout.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Musicwerks, I'd start with a browny/grey untreated wood look, then heavily weather it with some charcoal coloured powder to reflect its use as a coal dump. I'd go heavy on the legs and the flap bit. Don't forget tyre wear/track marks from the delivery vehicles, should easily and quickly add some realism 

Sawdust, I insist you put up more pics of your layout (in another thread, I don't mean to hijack). That log dump looks mighty cool. What other goodies do you have modeled? 

Both the coal dump and log dump look like easy ways to add an extra industry without needing a heap of space, I like :thumbsup:

EDIT:
Scattered coal debris on the ground/structure from loading too, would quickly add to the effect. Not 100% of the load would make it into the hopper.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Great guys! Love the pics...post more!

Thanks.. Shall darken it grey


----------

